
Stephen Wolfram Aims to Democratize His Software - jimmcslim
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2015/12/14/stephen-wolfram-seeks-to-democratize-his-software/?_r=0
======
jimmcslim
And see also (although not sure how new it is)
[https://develop.open.wolframcloud.com/app/](https://develop.open.wolframcloud.com/app/)

